
Show HN: Great tool for creating loading 'spinners' - neilellis
http://loading.io/
======
neilellis
I am not connected/affiliated with this website.

~~~
detaro
for the future: then don't submit it as "Show HN:", which is specifically for
things the submitter personally made:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

